# Jumeirah Village Triangle - Limited Accesses



## ashg1981 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is anyone else that is living in Jumeirah Village triangle, finding the restricted access as annoying as I am? over the last week we have lost all access to the nearest shops in the springs/greens and the commute to work has has an extension of approximately 20minutes. I have attempted to make the complaint to Nakheel but you can imagine what response I recieved - sweet FA.

My main concern isn't just the fact that we now have a 40 minute round trip to the nearest shop to get a loaf of bread or pint of milk but more the fact that if anyone ever needs an ambulance to take them to a hospital, how far is the trip going to have to be and how long?

How many more people have or are willing to complain and what are the ideas to try and rectify this mess. we have no facilities or amenities and this is just the cherry on the cake. I have the contact details of one person that said she would help but now cant get hold of her (go figure) - happy to give any one her number to attempt also.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No but I do empathize. The traffic out of my location is horrible during certain times of the day. Complaining to nakheel seems to do nothing in general. Good luck and hope you dont have to deal with it for that long. We take the back desert area to get out to emirates... little off roading never hurt anyone, especially if it saves 15 to 20 minutes


----------

